# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Wie es uns geht! Wie geht es uns?

## Jule38

Hallo liebe Forumsangehörige,
nachdem ich lange nicht mehr im Forum geschrieben habe, möchte ich mal wieder über den aktuellen Status meines Vaters 
berichten. Letztes Jahr im November hat er seinen 71. Geburtstag gefeiert - danach sah es bei der Diagnosestellung 2009 
nicht wirklich aus, eher nur nach wenigen Wochen. 

Ich bin dankbar um jedes Jahr, ja um jeden einzelnen Tag!

Psychisch geht es ihm gut - zumindest so weit ich das beurteilen kann - er erzählt viel (allerdings nie was er fühlt) und 
wir lachen viel miteinander. Körperlich hat er keine Schmerzen und bekommt auch immer noch keine Schmerzmittel, trotz der 
vielen Knochenmetastasen. Er wird allerdings von der Wirbelsäule immer schiefer und schläft bzw. liegt viel. Nur zum Frühstück und Mittagessen, der wöchentlichen Krankengymnastik und an den beiden Nachmittagen an denen ich fest da bin steht er auf.  Eine Chemo wurde seitens des Onkologen ja abgelehnt, da mein Vater - auf Grund seines geringen Gewichts und des Herzfehlers - diese wohl nicht überstehen würde. 

Was ihn körperlich "ärgert" ist der Katheter, er hat tagsüber einen Beinbeutel und der rutscht immer (und zieht dann arg am Sschlauch) , da er so wie gut keine Muskeln mehr hat. Der Beinling den wir im Pflegeheim auftreiben konnten - und mit dem er wirklich glücklich war - ist neuerdings verschwunden. Da mein Papa aber im Pflegeheim lebt, darf der Arzt keinen aufschreiben, da das Pflegeheim einen Pauschalbetrag (von dem das PH die geeignete Befestigung bestellen MUSS/MÜSSTE lt. KK) für die Inkontinenzversorgung bekommt, und da wohl nur die Klettbänder ins Budget passen. 

Natürlich werde ich sie auf eigene Rechnung bestellen, denn a) kosten sie nicht die Welt und b) soll er die Erleichterung haben die er haben kann. Ich versteh nur nicht, warum bei annähernd gleichen bzw. wohl eher weniger Kosten (ca. 7 EUR pro Beinling, 2 würden für lange Zeit reichen) nicht das getan wird, was eigentlich gemacht werden muss. Dort fühlt sich keiner dafür zuständig, und ich weiß echt nicht, ob ich es wegen der paar EUR bis zur Heimleitung eskalieren soll!? 

Im Prinzip hab ich weder Kraft noch Nerven dazu, aber es gibt so viele Dinge hinter denen ich her sein muss.

Jede Woche wenn ich nach seinem Gewicht gefragt habe, hieß es "unverändert" (war seit langem bei 54-55) - heute bekomme ich mit, dass es locker 6 Kilo weniger sind - also in den letzten Wochen wohl offensichtlich gelogen (ich hatte es schon geahnt). Nachdem ständig das Personal gewechselt hat, fühlt sich wohl keiner dafür zuständig mal der Stationsleitung oder wem auch immer - z.B. mir (?) so einen Gewichtsrutsch mitzuteilen. Auch wenn er sagt, er fühle sich wohl, muss man doch schauen dass das Gewicht in "gesundem" Rahmen bleibt, oder? In der Anfangszeit haben sie ihn ja auch toll aufgepäppelt. Wenn ich ihm sage, er solle mehr essen, dann krieg ich immer nur "jaja" als Antwort - bei den Pflegern war er eigentlich immer viel einsichtiger, aber die kümmern sich ja grad gar nicht. Jeden Tag sind andere Leute da.

Okay, dass sich eine Verschlechterung der Krankheit anbahnt (PSA von Bestzeit 9 mittlerweile wieder bei über 50) und ihn der Sch...krebs wohl doch Kraft kostet, ist mir klar. Vielleicht hab ich auch nur zu lange die Augen verschlossen bzw. uns einfach in (vorläufiger) Sicherheit gefühlt (und mich von der guten Laune meines Dads täuschen lassen???), obwohl mir schon klar ist, dass wohl eine schlimme Zeit kommen wird. Aber es ist ein Pulverfass und wir wissen nicht, wann und wie dieses hochgeht. Jetzt? Es zerreißt mich, nichts machen zu können und nicht zu wissen wie es weitergeht, nur versuchen ihm alles so bequem wie möglich zu machen. 

Diese Ängste fressen mich auf, ich hab auch eigentlich niemanden mit dem ich darüber mal reden kann. Ich habe keine Geschwister, bin Single und meine beiden Bezugspersonen in der Familie sind beide selber schwer krank. Die Sorgen kommen noch dazu und ich weiß, dass bei meiner Tante der BSD-Krebs auch nicht heilbar ist.
So langsam drehe ich durch, es wir einfach alles nur noch zu viel an Sorgen, und dass obwohl ich mir angewöhnt habe mir um manche Dinge einfach keine Sorgen mehr zu machen, weil es einfach nur unwichtig ist.

Langsam glaube ich, dass ich mich selber in Therapie begeben sollte, um vielleicht alles bewältigen zu können (auch den Horror den ich 2009 erlebt habe), aber die Zeit ist einfach nicht da, und in meinen wenigen Freiräumen (bin selbständig und arbeite oft 7 Tage und bis zu 14 Stunden), möchte ich bei meinem Vater sein. Da hätte ich einfach nur ein schlechtes Gewissen, denn er ist einfach zur Zeit wichtiger, da ich ja auch nicht weiß wie viel Zeit wir noch haben. Ich hab das Gefühl ich sitz im Karussell und der Betreiber ist nach Hause gegangen und lässt mich dort hängen. Ich würde so gern einfach mal ausbrechen für 2 Wochen in dem Wissen, dass in dieser Zeit nichts Schlimmes passiert und ich nicht gebraucht würde. Ich weiß dass ich funktionieren werde wenn es dann "hart kommt", aber ich hab davor solche Angst!

Wie kann man mit den Sorgen um geliebte Menschen leben? Und wie mit dem Bewusstsein, dass man sich wird verabschieden müssen? Und damit, zu wissen, dass derjenige leidet oder leiden wird? Wie oft denke ich "ach wäre ICH doch krank, dann müsste ich nicht zuschauen! Sorry, dass dieser "Bericht" nun doch so lang geworden ist, ich musste einfach mal richtig doll jammern, auch wenn es ja hier nicht um mich geht

Vielen Dank und ein sonniges Wochenende an alle
Jule

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich bin dankbar um jedes Jahr, ja um jeden einzelnen Tag!


Hallo Jule,

mit diesem Bekenntnis hast Du das zum Ausdruck gebracht, was Dir entscheidend dabei geholfen haben mag, all das auszuhalten, was Du nunmehr als berechtigt als kaum noch ertragbar schilderst. Und allein diese Dankbarheit für jeden Tag, den Dein Vater noch vor sich hat, wird Dir auch weiterhin die notwendige Kraft zum Durchhalten geben. Ich wünsche  Deinem Vater und Dir noch viele Tage gemeinsamen Erlebens, wenn das auch zeitlich wegen Deiner beruflichen Inanspruchnahme eher knapp bemessen der Fall sein wird.

Da Deine Beiträge in diesem Forum nicht in einem Thread zusammengefasst sind, habe ich mir zur besseren Übersicht erlaubt, die Threaderöffnungen in chronologischer Reihenfolge aufzuführen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9486#post39486

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0092#post40092

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1723#post61723

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1784#post61784

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3365#post63365




> Sorry, dass dieser "Bericht" nun doch so lang geworden ist, ich musste einfach mal richtig doll jammern, auch wenn es ja hier nicht um mich geht


Manchmal tut es wirklich gut, mal seinen ganz persönlichen Kummer irgendwo niederschreiben zu können.

Ich wünsche Dir noch einige erholsame Stunden des zu Ende gehenden Wochenendes.

*"Leben ist, was uns zustößt, während wir uns etwas ganz anderes vorgenommen haben"*
(Henry Miller)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Jule38

Lieber Harald,

Vielen Dank für deine lieben Worte! Es tut wirklich gut, mal alles niederzuschreiben und  solch aufmunternde Worte zu erhalten!

Das mit dem „kaum noch ertragbar“ ist für mich  so ein Punkt: woher nehme ich mir das Recht so zu „leiden“ obwohl mein Papa doch der Kranke ist? Ich weiß, dass ich auch mal stöhnen darf, aber ich  habe dann immer ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich mich so fühle. Meistens ist es ein Loch aus dem ich recht schnell wieder herauskomme, aber momentan ist es ein bisschen heftig.

Die Dankbarkeit um unsere gemeinsame Zeit ist wirklich sehr groß, ich glaube das ist der einzige Grund der mir die Kraft gibt weiterzumachen.

Dass ich mir nicht so viel Zeit nehmen kann wie ich gerne würde, liegt daran, dass ich im Mai 2009 (genau der Zeitpunkt wo mit meinem Papa alles anfing) Regel-(Firmen)Insolvenz anmelden musste, da meine Kunden fast alle von der Wirtschaftskrise betroffen waren und keine Aufträge herausgeben konnten. Ich durfte zum Glück weiter selbständig bleiben und versuche nun so viel wie möglich zu arbeiten um meine Schulden auszugleichen, was mir bis zum Ende der Insolvenzzeit auch gelingen wird wenn es weiter so gut läuft. 

Aber leider halt auf Kosten unserer gemeinsamen Zeit. 2 volle Nachmittage hab ich immer für meinen Dad Zeit, manchmal fahr ich auch kurz auf eine halbe Stunde vorbei (sind nur 6 km). Traurig ist, dass ich mit meinen 2 Tagen bei meinem Dad die Angehörige bin, die am meisten da ist, viele ältere Menschen dort bekommen nur alle 2 oder  4 Wochen Besuch und das obwohl die Kinder ebenfalls in der Nähe  wohnen und ich verstehe das auch nicht. Egal was bei manchen in der Vergangenheit passiert ist, unsere Eltern haben uns viele Jahre beim Erwachsenwerden geholfen und unterstützt, dann kann man doch ein bisschen seiner Zeit geben um den Elternteil  in seiner letzten Zeit hier zu begleiten, oder? Vor allem hab ich auch das Bedürfnis – die Zeit bekommt man nie wieder -  aber klar letztendlich muss das jeder natürlich selber wissen.

Zum Glück arbeite ich mit anderen Selbständigen zusammen, so dass ich weiß, dass sie in einer Phase wo icheinfach mehr bei meinem Papa sein muss bzw. möchte (ich werde sicherlich in seinen letzten Tagen und Wochen ständig bei ihm sein – wenn er es möchte), ich darauf zählen kann, dass  sie meine Kunden für eine gewisse Zeit übernehmen werden. Das macht alles einiges leichter. Aber es immer ein Spagat zwischen „ich möchte da sein“ und „ich muss arbeiten“, aber das wird ja auch anderen Angehörigen so gehen, die vielleicht nicht diese Möglichkeit der Flexibilität haben.

Ich habe nie so recht gewusst, was Leute mit Burnout meinen, aber so langsam kann ich das nachvollziehen,  aber ausfallen darf ich nun wirklich nicht. Vielleicht bekomme ich es hin im Sommer mal 3 oder 4 Tage an die Nordsee zu fahren. Ich kann ja meinen Laptop zum Arbeiten mitnehmen und wäre schnell wieder hier, wenn es nötig wäre – einfach mal ein bisschen andere Luft um die Nase :-)
Aber wer weiß was Leben in den nächsten Monaten so bringt!?

Es ist schon wieder ein Roman geworden, aber es hilft tatsächlich die Situation ein bisschen klarer zu sehen und einfach mal alles aus dem Kopf zu schreiben

Noch einmal lieben Dank für deine Worte und für's Lesen und ich wünsche dir auch ein schönes Wochenende und alles Liebe 

Jule

----------


## Hvielemi

> woher nehme ich mir das Recht so zu leiden obwohl mein Papa doch der Kranke ist?


Liebe Jule,

Vielen geht es wohl so wie mir:
Ob diesem Zwiespalt in Deiner Geschichte wird man sprachlos, denn einer
griechischen Tragödie gleich, scheint es da keinen Ausgang zu geben.

Ich kann gar nichts beitragen, nur hoffen, dass es Dich nicht zerreisse 
zwischen den Bedürfnissen deines Vaters und den Deinen. Es ist schön,
dass Ihr Euch gerade jetzt gut versteht, und dass ihr auch gemeinsam 
lachen könnt.

Deinem Vater eine weiterhin einigermassen schmerzfreie Zeit 
und Dir die Kraft und auch Hilfe von Aussen, um diese schwere
Zeit durchzustehen,

wünscht
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## Jule38

Lieber Konrad,

vielen Dank für deine Worte und die guten Wünsche! 
Meine Kraft kommt bestimmt wieder und meine Bedürfnisse kann ich auch weiterhin zurückstellen – letztendlich sind die Bedürfnisse meines Paps wichtiger. Er hat am Wochenende den Wunsch geäußert im Einkaufszentrum shoppen zu gehen :-)
Das steht jetzt diese Woche noch auf dem Programm – ich hoffe, dass das Wetter mitspielt – also nicht zu heiß und trocken und dann schmeißen wir den Rolli ins Auto und düsen los. Vielleicht kann ich ihn auch zu einem Essen oder wenigstens ein Eis überreden. 
Ich bin froh, dass er etwas unternehmen möchte, wo er ja 22 – 23 Stunden am Tag nur noch liegt – hoffentlich ist es nicht zu viel für ihn, aber dann können wir ja jederzeit zurück fahren.
Bin mal gespannt, was er sich kaufen möchte!
Jetzt geh erst mal schlafen, war eine lange Arbeitsnacht

Alles Liebe
Jule

----------


## peter123

> ... meine Bedürfnisse kann ich auch weiterhin zurückstellen – letztendlich sind die Bedürfnisse meines Paps wichtiger ...


... deine Schilderung ist sehr berührend. Ich besuche aber auch eine Selbsthilfegruppe für Angehörige von bestimmten Kranken. Dort wird immer wieder deutlich, dass deine Einstellung nicht empfehlenswert ist. Dort ist man sich - aufgrund der bitteren Erfahrungen - einig: Niemals sollten Angehörige ihre eigenen Bedürfnisse verleugnen. Das führt nämlich oft zu dem was du hier in deinem ersten Beitrag angedeutet hast: Du glaubst inzwischen, dass du selbst auch bereits therapiebedürftig bist. Es mag hart, herzlos und grausam klingen, aber wem nützt es tatsächlich, wenn auch du am Ende noch krank wirst? Vielleicht ist es doch möglich, einen Teil der Last auf professionelle Pflegeschultern zu verteilen? Denk auch mal an dich - dein Paps wird es sicherlich verstehen oder akzeptieren müssen.

Weiterhin alles nur erdenklich Gute für dich und deinen Paps

Peter

----------


## Jule38

Lieber Peter,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Darüber nachgedacht eine Selbsthilfegruppe zu besuchen, habe ich auch schon  nicht in erster Linie, um meine momentane Situation in den Griff zu bekommen, sondern um vielmehr vielleicht zu lernen, wie ich mit der (so hart es klingt) Sterbezeit umgehen kann, so dass der Abschied für uns in Ruhe und ohne übermäßigen Stress stattfinden kann. Und vielleicht durch andere zu erfahren wie sie vielleicht die Balance zwischen den Bedürfnissen ihres kranken Angehörigen und ihren eigenen bewältigen bzw. auch wie sie die Zeit für den Kranken angenehmer gestalten. Es hört sich vielleicht seltsam an, aber ich möchte dahingehend vorbereitet sein, dass ich in der Situation einfach richtig und zum Wohl meines Papas agiere. 
Gibt es denn überhaupt Selbsthilfegruppen für die Angehörigen von Betroffenen von Prostatakrebs?
Professionelle Pflegeschultern habe ich ja zur Unterstützung, da mein Papa ja im Pflegeheim lebt, aber dort ist wirklich keine Zeit für - ich sag mal die Seele  reden, lachen und einfach jemanden um sich zu haben. Mit Pflegestufe 1 (er kann ja noch selbsttätig essen und Zähne putzen/sich rasieren) hat er auch kein Anrecht auf Betreuung durch den sozialen Dienst. Ich denke mal diesem würde er auch sogar eher seine Sorgen anvertrauen als mir.
Bevor ich hier nun wieder einen Meter schreibe, wird ich noch ein bisschen arbeiten

Mit lieben Wünschen
Jule


P.S. Warum kann ich hier eigentlich nicht mit Enter eine Zeile nach unten springen? Ich muss immer woanders vorschreiben"

_Die Diskussion hierzu wurde aus diesem in einen eigenen Thread verlagert.  RalfDm_

----------


## Jule38

Hallo ihr Lieben da draussen,

nachdem ich nun schon lange nichts habe von uns hören lassen, hier mal ein kleiner Bericht.

Meinem Papa geht es soweit ganz gut. Er hat keine Schmerzen (wofür ich sooooo dankbar bin), nimmt aber weiter ab. Er bekommt nun ein Pulver in seine Getränke und ins Essen, damit er zumindest annähernd an seine täglichen Kalorien kommt.
Der PSA-Wert steigt weiter an, den aktuellen bekommen wir wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag. Die Hormonblockade wurde komplett ausgesetzt und ich habe den Eindruck, dass der Wert seitdem deutlich schneller gestiegen ist. Der vorletzte war 72, der letzte 102 (wenn ich das jetzt gerade richtig zusammen kriege). Zu Beginn des Aussetzens war er bei 52 meine ich. Aber ich gehe - sobald wir den neuen Wert haben - eh zum Urologen und frage, ob es nicht doch noch Möglichkeiten (evt. einfach ein anderes Medikament? Oder statt doppelter Blockade die dreifache? -Optimismus!??)

Auf jeden Fall haben wir noch schöne Dinge unternommen (Tierpark, Einkaufszentrum, etc.) Er ist danach zwar immer groggy,aber auch glücklich.
Wir haben nun auch endlich die Patientenverfügung fertig - das war vielleicht ein Akt! Die Vorlagen sind mir alle zu unpersönlich und nicht auf Papas Situation ausgerichtet gewesen, so dass ich mir unendlich viele Vorlagen zusammengesucht habe und daraus selbst etwas gebastelt habe. Dann bin ich Punkt für Punkt mit Papa alles durchgegangen, habe ihm erklärt was das alles heißt und er hat dann zugestimmt bzw. ein paar Kleinigkeiten haben wir noch geändert.
Die Verfügung liegt nun in 2facher Ausfertigung im Pflegeheim, damit die Hausärztin und der Palliativarzt noch unterschreiben und bestätigen, dass Papa bei klarem Verstand war zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung.Ich habe Angst, dass ansonsten sein blö*** Bruder mit so was wie "er wusste doch zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht was er tat" ankommt. 
Ja, einen Palliativdienst haben wir nun auch, dort sind die Ärzte rund um die Uhr erreichbar und kennen sich mit der Krankengeschichte aus. Wie das dann im Notfall klappt weiß ich nicht und hoffe, dass dieser auch nicht so schnell kommt. Aber mir war es wichtig "vorbereitet" zu sein, zumindest in den Punkten die Papa ggf. alles ein bisschen erleichtern können (Schmerzmittel, Seelsorge).
Nachdem mein Papa in ein Loch gefallen war, geht es ihm psychisch deutlich besser- es scheint, als habe er sich irgendwie arrangiert und ich muss gestehen, ihn so redefreudig und "gelöst" zu sehen, tut auch mir gut (wobei ich mir schon eingestehen muss, dass ich langsam tatsächlich an meine Grenzen komme). Ich sammel immer meine Energie und wir haben einen schöne Nachmittag und sobald ich dort aus der Tür gehe, fühle ich mich wie ein Luftballon aus dem gerade jemand die Luft rauslässt.
Leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, mich mal um eine Therapie oder jemanden zum Reden zu kümmern, aber es ist immer noch so, dass meine Zeit so knapp ist und es einfach Wichtigeres gibt. Wir haben noch einen Krebsfall (BSK) im nahen Familienkreis, und dort gibt es gerade nach einer längere Zeit Stillstand eine Verschlechterung und realistisch gesehen? 
Ich denke immer "ich hab noch Zeit für mich" wenn meine Lieben gehen mussten.

Bevor dass hier nun zum Jammer-Thread ausartet, gehe ich mal schlafen.
Ich wollte eigentlich auch nur mitteilen, dass mein Papa noch bei mir sein kann und wir noch schöne Zeiten haben

Liebe Grüße
Jule

----------


## Gertrud

Ach, dieser PSA Wert. Der von meinem Vater war 840. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen jemand hatte 11 000 und ein anderer 14 000. Krebs ist Krebs. Ist der PSA Wert erst mal ruiniert lebt es sich völlig ungeniert...
Mein Vater bekommt jetzt auch so ein Pulver ins Essen im Pflegeheim.  Das Zeugs heisst Maltokal und ist reine Stärke, ich seh wenig Unterschied zu Mondamin, kostet aber apothekenmässig viel.
Viel teurer noch ist Fresubin und Fortimel, das hol ich nun für ihn aus der Apotheke, das ist bilanzierte Trinknahrung. Ich bring Dominosteine mit, das Stück hat 100 Kalorien, die mag mein Vater. Die Anstaltskost hat kaum Vitamine und wenig Kalorien, das ist auch mit Maltokal zu wenig zum Leben. Also geb ich Multivitamin und D3 und C, Mineralien wie Kalzium, Magnesium, Zink, Selen und ein Enzympräparat zur Verdauung. Und wenn er mag, dann kriegt er Obst von mir. Und vieles mit Sahne.
Mein Vater hatte ziemlich Probleme mit dem Herrn Parkinson, das extreme Schütteln und die Lähmung und die Schmerzen waren nicht das Schlimmste, sondern die Schluckstörung und die Atembeschwerden. Das war so schlimm, dass ich den Notarzt rief. Gegen den Krebs hat er jetzt Bedarfsmedikament, das reicht völlig aus zur Zeit.
Aber ich stell so fest: Pflegeheime sind auf alte Damen ausgerichtet, die sollen wenn möglich Alzheimer haben, denn dafür gibt es 500 Teuros mehr von der Kasse im Monat.
Was ein alter Mann ist, das wissen sie nicht so genau, vom dazugehörigen Prostatakrebs haben sie bestenfalls mal gehört und Parkinson ist, naja, da zittert halt nur die Hand, der böse Rest der Krankheit ist nicht bekannt. Parkinsonplus kennen sie erst recht nicht.
Es sieht danach aus, dass mein Vater nicht mehr lange lebt, aber wahrscheinlich eher am Parkinson oder seinen anderen Leiden verstirbt als am Prostatakrebs.
Wer weiss? Das darf man nicht so eng sehen.
Ich geniesse die Zeit mit meinem Vater, ich werd ja auch mal sterben.
Was solls.
Liebe Grüsse
Christl

----------


## Jule38

Hallo ihr Lieben,

nach längerer Zeit möchte ich nun mal wieder kurz berichten:
Meinem Papa geht es recht gut. Er hat nachdem er bis auf fast 40 kg war wieder zugenommen und wiegt nun diese Woche 46,6 kg.
Ende Dezember 2013 wurde wieder mit der HB begonnen, so dass der PSA von über 150 auf aktuell 62 gesunken ist. Den neuerlichen Hormonentzug hat er am Anfang nicht so gut vertragen (Appetitlosigkeit, Depression, Antriebslosigkeit, ...). Im Nachhinein schiebe ich es auf die HB, ist ja für den Körper auch kein Schnupfen, sondern ein massiver Eingriff in den gesamten Hormonhaushalt - wir Frauen merken ja auch einmal monatlich einige Veränderungen.
Kräfte-mäßig ist nicht mehr so viel los, laufen mit dem Rollator oder in ein Auto einsteigen (auch mit Hilfe) geht nicht mehr und selbst das Aussteigen vom Bett in den Rollstuhl geht nur mit Hilfe, aber er hat immer noch keine Schmerzen (und hoffentlich bekommt er sie nie!!!!!) und ist psychisch wieder viel besser drauf, auch Essen schmeckt ihm wieder mehr. Die Situation im Pflegeheim lässt zu wünschen übrig, immer wieder Unterbesetzung auf Grund von Krankheit/Kündigungen etc,, so dass dann immer wieder Zeitarbeitskräfte kommen, die sich natürlich überhaupt nicht mit den einzelnen Bewohnern auskennen. Ich hatte nun das Glück, dass ich in der gleichen Straße einen neue Wohnung gefunden habe - dort kann ich im August (oder evt. früher) einziehen, so dass ich dann einen Fußweg von 2 Minuten habe und jederzeit hin kann. Dann kann ich auch mal was für ihn mitkochen wenn er die Gerichte dort nicht mag oder auf Grund seiner schlechten Zähne nicht essen kann.
Alles in allem sind wie zufrieden, denn die Anfangsprognose von "ein paar Wochen/Monate" haben wir bis jetzt um Jahre mit recht guter Qualität geschlagen und ich hoffe, dass mein Papa sich weiter so stabilisiert wie in den letzten Wochen und wir den Sommer genießen können

Liebe Grüße
Jule

----------


## Jule38

Hallo ihr Lieben,
anbei mal wieder ein aktueller Status von uns. Meinem Papa geht es leider schlechter und ich bereite mich drauf vor (soweit man das überhaupt kann), dass er sehr bald sterben wird. Vor 3 Wochen sollte er einen Bauchkatheter bekommen, dies scheiterte allerdings daran, dass er a) einen Infekt und b) nur ein Blasenvolumen von 60 ml (300 bräuchte er) hat. Mit Beginn des Blasentrainings wurde er krank: Brechreiz, Übelkeit, Blutdruck 65/40,...
Kurz vorher wurden CT und Knochenszinti gemacht. Die Resultate sind gravierend,alle Knochemetastasen sind gewachsen und auch zusätzliche entstanden. Die Wirbelsäule sieht katastrophal aus. zusätzlich zu der Lymphknotenmetastase sind nun auch welche in der Milz, und im Bauchraum befindet sich Flüssigkeit welche von der Leber ausgeht. Papa mag kaum noch essen, trinkt sehr wenig und wenn er mal 5 Minuten sitzt, wird er kalkweiß bzw. bekommt eine ungesunde Hautfarbe, da er seit 3 Tagen auch immer gelber wird. Der Urologe sagte heute zu mir "jetzt haben sie es in der Hand, er sollte noch zum Onkologen". Der Onkologe hatte ja beim letzten Mal eine chemotherapeutische Behandlung auf Grund von Papas Konstitution und seiner Herzerkrankung für nicht machbar erachtet. Da mein Papa ja kaum noch Kraft hat im Rollstuhl zu sitzen, weiß ich nun nicht, ob der Onkologe uns noch etwas zur Erleichterung anbieten kann oder ob es unnötige Kraftverschwendung ist Papa dort hinzubringen. Würde es wohl Sinn machen, wenn ich erst alleine dort hinfahre, um die Optionen zu besprechen? Dann müsste mein Papa nicht unnötig gequält werden. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass er kaum noch 40 Kilo und Dekubitus am Po hat und trotz eines Dekubituskissens es kaum 10 Minuten sitzend aushält. Dabei ist er soooo tapfer und mein Held! Ich weiß aktuell nicht, was ich für ihn tun kann und was die richtigen Schritte wären. Zum Glück wohne ich nun so nah, dass ich in 3 Minuten bei ihm sein kann und versuche so oft wie möglich am Tag nach ihm zu schauen. Ich verschließe nicht die Augen davor,was nun bald geschehen wird, aber dennoch soll er ja alle Hilfe und Erleichterung bekommen die es noch für ihn gibt. Palliativ ist er zur Zeit in "Pause", da er sich zwischenzeitlich ja wirklich gut erholt hatte. Morgen werde ich das Pflegeheim bitten, den Palliativarzt wieder hinzuzuziehen.
Ich bete so sehr darum, dass er einfach einschlafen darf und keine schlimmen Schmerzen bekommt.Medizinisch ist er immer noch ein Wunder (Arztaussage), da es eigentlich nicht sein kann, dass er bei den ganzen Knochenmetastasen keine Knochenschmerzen hat. Ich hoffe so sehr, dass es so bleibt! 
Ich hoffe, ich finde die Kraft und den richtigen Weg ihn bestmöglich zu begleiten. Aktuell geht es, zumindest so lange bis ich meine Wohnungstür beim Nachhausekommen geschlossen habe. Fühlt sich allerdings nach "Funktion statt Emotion" an.
Bitte entschuldigt meinen langen Beitrag, aber es tat mir gut, dass alles mal loszuwerden

Euch allen nur das Beste
Gute Nacht 
Jule

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Jule,




> "jetzt haben sie es in der Hand, er sollte noch zum Onkologen". Der Onkologe hatte ja beim letzten Mal eine chemotherapeutische Behandlung auf Grund von Papas Konstitution ....


Bitte nicht quälen. Nimm Kontakt auf mit dem Hausarzt, der muss palliativmedizinisch handeln.

Schade und traurig. Der Urologe war überfordert.

Unsere Experten im Forum werden Dir weiterhelfen.

Winfried

----------


## Jule38

Hallo Winfried,
Hallo liebe Mitleser,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Aktuell schaut es so aus, dass wir nichts mehr machen. Meinem Papa geht es sehr schlecht. Heute hat er das erste mal seit Jahren - auf meine Frage wie es im ginge - geantwortet "nicht so gut".
Er ist kaum noch zu verstehen, so als ob seine Zunge steif wäre oder er starke Halsschmerzen habe (hat er aber nicht). Zudem atmet er sehr schnell und schwer. Als ich ihn fragte, ob er schwer Luft bekäme, meinte er aber "nein". 
Essen tut er seit vielen Tagen nicht mehr und nimmt nur ab und an ein paar Schlucke Limo zu sich. Ich wäre heute gerne bei ihm geblieben, aber er bat mich ihn  schlafen zu lassen, er sei so müde. Von den Pflegern weiß ich, dass er wohl viel von mir redet und sie sagten mir, dass er ohne mich schon lange nicht mehr da wäre. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass er sterben wird, wenn ich nicht da bin. Ich habe ihm heute noch gesagt, dass ich den tollsten Papa der Welt habe und dass mein Freund auf mich genauso gut aufpasst wie mein Papa auf mich und ich auf meinem Papa. Da hat er sich sehr gefreut und das erste Mal seit Tagen haben seine Augen wieder ein wenig "Licht" gehabt. Habe ihm auch noch erzählt wie gut meine Aufträge laufen und ihm ein paar schöne Dankesmails von meinen Kunden vorgelesen. Ich hoffe, er weiß damit, dass er sich um mich keine Sorgen machen muss. Ich weiß (von den Pflegern), dass er mich nicht alleine zurücklassen möchte.
Meine allergrößte Angst ist, dass er Angst bekommt wenn er dort alleine in seinem Bett liegt und er stirbt. Ich habe die Pfleger gebeten, ganz oft nach ihm zu schauen und mich zu informieren, wenn sie meinen dass es soweit ist, aber ich weiß ja wie dort die Personalsituation ist. Natürlich könnte ich bei ihm bleiben, aber er schickt mich ja immer dann weg wenn er schlafen möchte. Ich denke auch, dass er sich immer arg zusammenreißt wenn ich da bin, und dies sehr anstrengend ist. Ganz realisiert, dass er wohl nicht mehr so viel Zeit hat, hat er glaube ich nicht. 
"Bald wird es besser", "ich weiß nicht, was mit mir gerade los ist" ... hat er heute gesagt. 
Ich habe geantwortet, dass er im Moment nicht so viele Energiereserven hat und deswegen so müde und kraftlos sei. Ich bin so hilflos! Soll ich ihm Hoffnung machen? Ihm ins Gesicht zu sagen, dass er bald sterben wird, kann ich einfach nicht.
Mein größter Wunsch ist, dass er keine Angst hat! 

Sorry für diesen wirren "Bericht", aber mein Kopf sortiert sich gerade nicht wirklich. Ich traue mich kaum schlafen zu gehen, da ich Angst vor "DEM" Anruf habe. Selten im Leben habe ich mich so hilflos gefühlt!
Vielen Dank dafür, dass ich mir das hier von der Seele schreiben darf

Ich wünsche allen hier kleine und große Wunder und alles Liebe
Jule

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Jule,

Deine bewegenden Worte habe ich mit großer Anteilnahme gelesen. Wenn es Dir doch hilft, Deine Sorgen und Empfindungen vor uns darzulegen, solltest Du nicht zögern, das immer dann zu tun, wenn Du das Verlangen dazu verspürst. 

Besser wäre es natürlich, mit einem Dir sehr nahe stehenden Menschen die auf Dich im Zusammenhang mit Deinem Vater einwirkenden Kümmernisse auszutauschen.

Hab Dank für die den Forumsbenutzern erwünschten kleinen und vielleicht großen Wunder. Wohl jeder wird sie gern erfüllt sehen.

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin Kraft, um die nächsten Tage oder auch Wochen durchstehen zu können.

*"Sterben ist das Auslöschen der Lampe im Morgenlicht, nicht das Auslöschen der Sonne"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Jule,

Dein Bericht hat mich berührt und er zeigt, dass Du alles richtig gemacht hast. Dein Papa hat in seinem Leiden das menschliche Grundvertrauen Dir gegenüber zum Ausdruck gebracht. Er ist dankbar, dass Du da bist. 

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Kraft!

Winfried

----------


## tomblr

Liebe Jule,

wenn Leben endet, in den Tagen und Stunden des Abschiedes fallen mir immer die Zeilen aus "Der kleine Prinz" ein. 




> "Hast Du Angst vor dem Tod?" fragte der kleine Prinz die Rose. Darauf antwortete sie: 
> "Aber nein. Ich habe doch gelebt, ich habe geblüht und meine Kräfte eingesetzt soviel ich konnte.
> 
> Und Liebe, tausendfach verschenkt, kehrt wieder zurück zu dem, der sie gegeben. So will ich warten auf das neue Leben 
> und ohne Angst und Verzagen verblühen."


 Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


Tom

----------


## LowRoad

Auch wenn das Buch des Lebens geschlossen wird, bleibt der Inhalt doch bestehen!



_Buch der goldenen Geschichten
Tage der unbestimmten Wege
Jetzt fallen die Herbstblätter wieder
und wir treffen uns am Ende
Erinnerungen, ohne Reue
jetzt ruft uns der Kapellmeister

 Chorus:
Aber solange ich den Morgen sehen kann
Wunder, viel mehr als das ich davon berichten könnte
ist es ausreichend, um mich noch glauben zu lassen
an die Herzen, so weit weg entschwunden...

Du führtest mich durch die Seiten
geteilt ist wirkliches Glück
Verloren im Netz der Veränderungen
Dies könnte der letzte Tanz werden,
ein Walzer im Regen
Bis der Kapellmeister uns retten kommt

 Chorus:
Ja, solange ich den Morgen sehen kann
Und im Frühling die blühenden Knospen wiederkommen
ist es ausreichend, um mich noch glauben zu lassen
das Erinnerungen alles sind

Buch der goldenen Geschichten
Buch der goldenen Geschichten
Tage der alten Lieder
Jetzt fallen die Herbstblätter wieder
Buch der goldenen Geschichten
..._

*RUNRIG:* "Book of golden stories" (day of days)

----------


## lumberjack

> "Bald wird es besser", "ich weiß nicht, was mit mir gerade los ist" ... hat er heute gesagt. 
> Ich habe geantwortet, dass er im Moment nicht so viele Energiereserven hat und deswegen so müde und kraftlos sei. Ich bin so hilflos! Soll ich ihm Hoffnung machen? Ihm ins Gesicht zu sagen, dass er bald sterben wird, kann ich einfach nicht.
> Mein größter Wunsch ist, dass er keine Angst hat!


Hallo Jule,

du brauchst ihm nicht ins Gesicht sagen, dass er bald sterben wird. Das spürt er selbst, wenn es soweit ist. Sei beim ihm so oft du kannst, dass nimmt ihm die Angst. Irgendwann wirst du sehr froh darüber sein, ihn begleitet zu haben.

Jack



"Bald wird es besser" und "das wird schon wieder" sagte mein Vater auch immer, solange er noch sprechen konnte.
"Das wird nichts mehr" brachte er nur ein paar Wochen später leise flüsternd über seine Lippen.
Am Ende war es nur noch das Halten seiner Hand, bis zum letzten Abend. Der Krebs hatte ihm jegliche Kraft entzogen.
Er ist friedlich und schmerzfrei eingeschlafen, ohne erkennbare Angst.
Der Tod ist nicht schlimm, dass Sterben ist es.
(Es war für mich auch eine völlig neue Erfahrung, erst recht, weil ich mich in der gleichen Zeit mit der eigenen Diagnose auseinandersetzen musste.)

----------


## Jule38

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Vielen Dank für eure tröstenden und kraftspendenden Worte. Es ist schön zu wissen, dass dort draußen jemand mitfühlt.
Mein Papa ist nicht mehr wirklich da, sein Gehirn ist wohl nun auch betroffen ist (war immer meine größte Angst neben den Schmerzen). Aber er bekommt Medikamente die ihm ein wenig helfen (auch wenn da gerade etwas schwer schief gelaufen ist) Ich habe nun alle meine Aufträge abgesagt und werde nur für ihn da sein, alles andere zählt gerade nicht.
Ich vermute mein Papa versucht noch bis Samstag durchzuhalten (sein Geburtstag) und um seine Schwester noch einmal zu sehen.
Jack: es tut mir leid, dass auch dein Papa gehen musste, aber es hat ihm sicherlich geholfen, dass du bei ihm warst und sicherlich hatte er deswegen auch keine Angst! Das wünsche ich mir auch für meinen Papa.

LowRoad: die Seiten von Papas Leben kann nie jemand löschen, denn sie sind in mein Herz eingebrannt

Tom: ich denke mein Papa hat keine Angst vor dem Tod, er ist sehr gläubig und das gibt ihm bestimmt Sicherheit, dass er dann wieder mit meiner Mama vereint ist und ein neues "Leben" beginnen wird

Winfried und Harald: vielen Dank, ein wenig mehr Kraft und die lieben Worte kann ich gut gebrauchen

Harald: ich rede auch mit meinem Freund und unseren Angehörigen, aber manchmal ist es schwer immer wieder zu hören "sei dankbar, dass er so lange keine Schmerzen hatte und viel länger geschafft hat, als ihm prognostiziert wurde"
Sie meinen es lieb und sind selber hilflos, aber er ist mein Papa und wird mich verlassen, das würde auch in hundert Jahren weh tun! Und dankbar dafür bin ich jeden Tag gewesen


Mir haben eure Worte sehr gut getan und ich habe Kraft für die nächsten Tage geschöpft - dafür vielen Dank!

Eine gute Nacht wünscht Jule

----------


## Hartmut S

> ich denke mein Papa hat keine Angst vor dem Tod, er ist sehr gläubig und das gibt ihm bestimmt Sicherheit, dass er dann wieder mit meiner Mama vereint ist und ein neues "Leben" beginnen wird


Ein schöner Gedanke!

Es gibt im Hintergrund noch mehr Menschen, die an Dich und deinem Vater denken.
Lieben Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Jule38

Hallo Ihr Lieben da draußen,

leidet muss ich euch mitteilen, dass mein Papa heute Mittag in meinem Beisein recht friedlich innerhalb kurzer Zeit eingeschlafen ist.
2 Stunden vorher hat er mich noch erinnert bitte abends neues Duschgel mitzubringen. Auch wenn es absehbar war, dass sein Körper nicht mehr lange durchhält, da er kaum noch etwas schlucken konnte, war es bis dahin nicht erkennbar, dass er heute noch sterben wird. 
Ich bin froh, dass ich da war und seine Hand halten konnte. Er ist nun erlöst und ich hoffe, dass er meine Mama, seine Eltern und auch seinen Frieden gefunden hat.

Auch in Papas Namen möchte ich mich für die hier immer offenen Ohren (Augen) und tröstenden Worte bedanken! Es ist schön zu wissen, dass man nicht alleine ist!

Eine stets schützende Hand über euch
Liebe Grüße
Jule

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Jule,

mein aufrichtiges Beileid möchte ich Dir hiermit bekunden.
*
Was man tief in seinem Herzen besitzt, kann man nicht  durch den Tod verlieren.
*(Joh. Wolfgang v. Goethe)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> leidet muss ich euch mitteilen, dass mein Papa heute Mittag in meinem Beisein recht friedlich innerhalb kurzer Zeit eingeschlafen ist.


Liebe Jule

Vor zwei Wochen hattest Du geschrieben:



> ich denke mein Papa hat keine Angst vor dem Tod, er  ist sehr gläubig und das gibt ihm bestimmt Sicherheit, ...


Es ist gut, dass er nun mit dieser Sicherheit einschlafen konnte.
Selbst wenn der  Tod des Vaters vorhergesehen und friedlich war ist es ein grosser Verlust. 
Dazu von Herzen mein Beileid.
Dein Vater wird in deiner Erinnerung weiterleben.

Für alle Hinterbliebenen: Carpe diem!

Konrad

----------


## lumberjack

Liebe Jule,

mein aufrichtiges Beileid.




> Ich bin froh, dass ich da war und seine Hand halten konnte.


Das meinte ich.


Jack

----------


## W.Rellok

> Ich hoffe, ich finde die Kraft und den richtigen Weg ihn bestmöglich zu begleiten.


Liebe Jule,

mein herzliches Beileid.

Winfried

----------


## Frank1958

Liebe Jule, auch von mir herzliches Beileid . FrankNiemand ist fort, den man liebt. Liebe ist ewige Gegenwart. 
-Stefan Zweig-

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Jule,

auch ich möchte Dir mein Beileid ausdrücken. Deine Berichte haben mich immer berührt. 

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

Einen geliebten Menschen zu verlieren ist schlimm!
Vielleicht wirst du ihn wiedersehen, wenn die Zeit für dich gekommen ist.

Ich wünsche dir, dass du dein Leben lebst, wie bisher.
Du wirst es schaffen!
Es gibt sehr viel Trauer und Leid auf dieser Erde.
Damit müssen wir leben.
Alle Menschen schaffen es!

DU AUCH!

Lieben Gruss
Hartmut

----------

